# What Wood is This?



## Shadrac (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey all...

This will probably seem obvious to some...but can anyone identify this wood for me?

It came from an old bedframe that fell apart on me...so I resawed it to make a keepsake box. I have about 15 bd/ft of it left...not including the 4x4 posts.

It's fairly dense...but not too difficult to work and sand. My best guess is some form of Maple...the little swirls were slightly hollow after resaw...but they sanded perfectly flat. There is no stain on it as of yet...and I get almost a 'stripey' sheen when held sideways to the light.

anyone know?


----------



## RT1000 (Jan 9, 2007)

birdseye maple


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Maple is generally whiter than that although the rest seems right. Maple will have "medullary rays" in the grain, if not on the face, then on the edge. That will be the dead giveaway.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks birds eye.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*2nd the bird eye maple may be age some what*

may be age . I am sure it is


----------



## Shadrac (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey, thanks a lot guys.

Guess I'll have to be careful to use this stuff well, considering how expensive it seems to be. 

As to the red'ness...that's my fault...I added a little contrast in GIMP so the grain would be eaier to see...though there is still a slight redness in the 'real' world.


----------



## bioprof (Mar 23, 2011)

Could be red maple rather than sugar maple. It definitely has birdseye figure.


----------



## jasonalbstine (Oct 3, 2011)

Great discussion over wood....although I don't know much more about wood.................but best of luck to all to put such great knowledge here for me..........




----------------------------
G Plan furniture


----------



## bioprof (Mar 23, 2011)

It looks like birdseye maple to me.


----------



## jlk103144 (Mar 26, 2012)

I've seen birdseye on other species, even cherry. This looks like a light cherry to me.


----------



## R.S.Goines (Mar 23, 2012)

Based on the description and the pic I would have to agree you have maple.


----------



## marlinjenson (Jul 24, 2012)

Can be birdseye maple....not sure though


----------



## jficke13 (Jul 17, 2013)

My vote is for birdseye maple, probably red (soft) maple.


----------



## stepfastflooring (Mar 19, 2014)

It looks like a birdseye maple flooring in colors patterns and design


----------



## Rogerio (Sep 16, 2014)

It looks like a Brazilian wood known as Hymenolobium petraeum, popular name, Angelim Pedra. Very hard and difficult to work.


----------



## Dziadek1 (Dec 7, 2013)

Whether Cherry or Maple, it was cut right and looks good.


----------



## Badger2 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'd go for Maple on this

Malcolm


----------



## heretohelp2014 (Dec 10, 2014)

Have to agree with the folks that say maple


----------

